# WTB Cute Buttons for dolls clothes.



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking for cute buttons to decorate dolls clothes with. Even a single button can be used on a hat or as the center of a flower, don't need lots that match. I make and sell dolls clothes and donate the profits to charity and find buying things at retail makes the finished article cost more than I can sell it for. So if you have any cute buttons or other things that might be used on dolls clothes let me know. I will gladly buy them and cover shipping costs. Thanks.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I buy from Home Sew..they have the cutest buttons...plus laces, etc....I will find the link and put it on here for you...Love their buttons...great service as well....you can also buy tiny buttons just for doll clothes...

http://www.homesew.com/Buttons.html


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank you for the link GrannyG I will check that out.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

You are right GrannyG they have some wonderful buttons, cutest I have ever seen. However averaging over 50 cents each after shipping it is more than I can pay to then sell the article for $3-4 which is what dolls hats sell for here. I will be getting some for my grand daughter though.


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

I have lots of buttons. What size do you want? I can get some pics for you


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for your reply JillyG. Anything up to 3/4". Ones that large I would use as centers for crochet flowers that I use to decorate the doll hats. I can use about any size as long as they would catch the eyes of a child. The trim is what sells the hat and dolls clothes. Would it be easier for you to send pictures if I pm you my e-mail address?


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes i will get some pics emailed to you


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

First i have a tin full of mother of pearl from 1/4 " up to 3/4" 100s of them
Then I have some childrens buttons as in the photo. about 40 of those
Then I have many single and some of them 5,6,7 or each
Photos are not that great


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Ones in the second picture are the kind of thing I am looking for...a bit different and cute. I have lots of mother of pearl ones already but thanks for the effort you put into it. If you pm me with price info and your address I can get payment out to you. Thanks again..


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad I saw this post -- I have a whole bunch of tiny charms and earring dangles (no earring posts) from Barbies and similar size dolls. (I sell doll stuff for a living and I've been throwing these in a drawer for ages.) 

I was just about to list it on eBay. If this would be something you are interested, PM me with an offer. ;-)

The Barbie's hand is in the second photo for scale.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Cygnet thanks for responding. Your goodies are cute but not quite what I am looking for. I am sure someone on ebay will find them perfect for their crafting.


----------

